# Immortals (2011)



## alchemist (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw this trailer at the weekend and was blown away. If it doesn't send a shiver down your spine, you're on the wrong website


----------



## Sea Lion Books (Sep 6, 2011)

Immortals has some very nice visuals, looks good.


----------



## TheTomG (Sep 6, 2011)

Just saw the trailer for this on the Limitless dvd, and looks like something I'll enjoy! In the action adventure sense, not in the thought provoking sense mind you.


----------



## Sea Lion Books (Sep 6, 2011)

Something almost like the most recent "Clash of the Titans" but action-wise more intense.


----------



## ericwills85 (Sep 8, 2011)

This movie is looking Awesome special effect are great


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 8, 2011)

I look forward to this, love an Ancient Greek tale even when it's translated into cheesy cinema! 

xx


----------



## Hatepeace Lovewar (Sep 25, 2011)

So much cheese, the reason 300 worked so well was because it was about badass mother f*****s and was some thing new, in terms of how it came across, it was unapologetic in it's bravado. This is not new, and it doesn't appear to (from the trailer at least) to have that same sort of Alpha male **** you attitude about it that 300 had, instead it has too much Thor/Kingdom of Heaven/Troy about it, the last two I don't necessarily consider bad, but they at least had a story and to some extent some characters.


----------



## Adasunshine (Sep 25, 2011)

Just a friendly interjection to remind everyone that the use of adult language / swear words / expletives will not be tolerated and if used, will be addressed accordingly by one of the Moderating Team.

Thank you

xx


----------



## demos99 (Sep 26, 2011)

The official trailer for _Immortals _shows a little more detail:





I loved Singh's previous film _The Fall_ but _Immortals _looks like it owes more to Zack Synder's style than Singh's own distinctly individual compositions. Doesn't mean it will be a bad film by any means but I'd rather see something a little more 'personal', shall I say. (Of course, it wouldn't be the first trailer to entice an audience in under a false flag. )


----------



## Moony (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not impressed with the trailer for it.You can tell the people that made 300 made this one.The visuals are the same.The cg for a lot of specific things are now pretty much all the same for every type of movie like this they are making now.Its predictable and boring.THere are ways to make things so they don't come across as all the same.I want to like it but I don't think I will.I love fantasy movie too and there aren't enough of them but at the same time they just don't make them like they used to.They cg everything to death and it doesn't always work.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone seen it yet ?

I saw it last night the 3D version.   The gods action scenes was pure awesome but the action for Thesseus was not as good.  I enjoyed parts but overall i liked less than i thought.  It was badly paced, too little good actions scenes until the end.  Also it took itself too seriously like it was a serious drama about greek mythology.  Many cheesy lines,writing the calm parts of the film.   A weaker version of 300 it was.


----------



## PTeppic (Nov 15, 2011)

Saw the 2D version on Saturday. Frankly I thought it was pants. And that's a bad thing, btw. It so wanted to be 300 but just wasn't. I missed the first five or ten minutes, and maybe that coloured by view, but it just didn't seem to reach out and grab me (and not in a 3D way).


----------



## Connavar (Nov 16, 2011)

PTeppic said:


> Saw the 2D version on Saturday. Frankly I thought it was pants. And that's a bad thing, btw. *It so wanted to be 300 but just wasn't.* I missed the first five or ten minutes, and maybe that coloured by view, but it just didn't seem to reach out and grab me (and not in a 3D way).



Thats was the problem, it was marketed as looking like 300 and same producers but it was very weak version action, thrill wise.  I was disappointed despite low expectations....

You didnt miss anything in the first 10 minutes nothing happened.  Another big problem between action scenes, it was so cheezy,badly written that felt like nothing interesting happened.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2014)

I managed to watch about an hour before turning off.

I was hoping for something about the Ancient Greeks - even the gods! - but most of the first hour was just cliche and bad scripting. And bad CGI.

Nice premise, but absolutely awful execution.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Mar 3, 2014)

I said:


> I managed to watch about an hour before turning off.
> 
> I was hoping for something about the Ancient Greeks - even the gods! - but most of the first hour was just cliche and bad scripting. And bad CGI.
> 
> Nice premise, but absolutely awful execution.



Watched it a couple of years ago. Managed to make it to about the 45-minute mark, then decided that I had better things to do.

All style, no substance.


----------



## ralphkern (Mar 22, 2014)

Just caught this on lovefilm... Not a fan but I must admit it does have one of the most eye watering scenes I think I've seen... Distinctive for that if nothing else. 

Oh I did quite like the highly stylised 'god fights' too, but still, it's 300 lite.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 22, 2014)

Can't remember what I said at the time, but the trailer was better than the film.


----------

